# Would like to work in Japan



## BillRE201

Dear all

I have passed JLPT Level 1, possess good spoken Japanese skills plus a solid career in education liaison type work in London. I wondered whether the best way to work in Japan would be to:

- go initially as an English teacher then apply to companies while actually in Japan or 
- apply directly from my home country to companies in Japan or 
- try to secure a place with a British company here in London that has branches in Japan. 

Friends have advised me not to do the English teacher route as it wouldn't do my long term career plans much good (perhaps they mean that it would represent a 'backward step'?)

I'm sure this type of question has appeared before on this forum so I really appreciate your thoughts and guidance.

Regards
B


----------



## larabell

You're right... this is one of the most common questions on the forum and you can probably find plenty of opinions just by scanning the archives (that's why they're there)...

If I were you I'd try getting a job with a British company with the intention of being sent over to Japan. The interviews would be easier to set up, the company will be more likely to help you through the visa process, and... who knows... you might even get a better compensation package (though the days of rich ex-pat packages seem to be numbered).

There's no reason you couldn't also apply at a few Japanese companies directly but, as I usually point out, unless you have a skill that's hard to find here, the job is more likely to go to a local because it's simply less trouble for the company to hir someone who's already here than bringing you over and sponsoring your visa. But you'll never know until you try.

I'm not sure about the teaching idea. In my position (computer programming) it wouldn't look odd for someone to come over to teach just to get here and then start looking for something in their own field. But if you're in education... I dunno... I can see how it might look like you're teaching because you couldn't find anything better. But as a Plan C, it's better than nothing. At least you'd be here -- which makes it a lot easier to meet people and poke around for a better position even if it takes a while longer.

If you're from Britain, you can also apply for a "working holiday" visa. With that you can come over for up to a year even without a job. Assuming you have some money to fall back on for a while, you'd then look for jobs once you get here. Presumably you're supposed to go back home at the end of the year but if you find a decent job, you always change your status to a regular working visa.

You have a huge advantage being able to speak the language already -- you probably could just come over and start your job search from here. I know of one other guy who did that, got a job within a couple months, and then went back to his old employer only continuing to work from Japan.


----------



## BillRE201

*Thanks for your thoughts*

Many thanks larabell -appreciate your reply

Regards

Bill


----------



## Nashbobby

larabell said:


> You're right... this is one of the most common questions on the forum and you can probably find plenty of opinions just by scanning the archives (that's why they're there)...
> 
> If I were you I'd try getting a job with a British company with the intention of being sent over to Japan. The interviews would be easier to set up, the company will be more likely to help you through the visa process, and... who knows... you might even get a better compensation package (though the days of rich ex-pat packages seem to be numbered).
> 
> There's no reason you couldn't also apply at a few Japanese companies directly but, as I usually point out, unless you have a skill that's hard to find here, the job is more likely to go to a local because it's simply less trouble for the company to hir someone who's already here than bringing you over and sponsoring your visa. But you'll never know until you try.
> 
> I'm not sure about the teaching idea. In my position (computer programming) it wouldn't look odd for someone to come over to teach just to get here and then start looking for something in their own field. But if you're in education... I dunno... I can see how it might look like you're teaching because you couldn't find anything better. But as a Plan C, it's better than nothing. At least you'd be here -- which makes it a lot easier to meet people and poke around for a better position even if it takes a while longer.
> 
> If you're from Britain, you can also apply for a "working holiday" visa. With that you can come over for up to a year even without a job. Assuming you have some money to fall back on for a while, you'd then look for jobs once you get here. Presumably you're supposed to go back home at the end of the year but if you find a decent job, you always change your status to a regular working visa.
> 
> You have a huge advantage being able to speak the language already -- you probably could just come over and start your job search from here. I know of one other guy who did that, got a job within a couple months, and then went back to his old employer only continuing to work from Japan.


*****************

Hi There,

How is the job market for people in IT service management/outsourcing/supplier magmt/quality mgmt/relationship mgmt?

Additional qualities
Experienced working with IBM, AT&T, HP and few of utility and construction companies in Asia pacific region.

Cheers


----------



## boatracers

English teaching is the easy cash, but I'd go with the real job and low pay. The upside is potentially exponential if you have the right skills.


----------



## marks1

Is it easy to find a job without to talk Japanes?


----------



## lorgnette

Is it easy to find a job without to talk Japanese?

If you are highly skilled in your field in a certain industry, you will be able to find a position without Japanese language skills since many of the local top managerial staff and foreigners speak, write and read English. 

If you are mid to low skilled in your field, you might have to handle local teams of co-workers and customers or probably dealing with mid- high ranking public officials. In this situation, potential employers will prefer candidates with a strong grasp in Japanese language and culture. 

These positions are seldom given to foreigners as the tougher requirements are met by fresh local graduates will matching attributes, equipped with college Japanese language/terminology specific to their major and profession.

One does not know until one tries- lots of patience and good luck with your search!


----------

